# Need help choosing a computer desk (IKEA ONLY)



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey TSF,
My current desk is kinda beat up, and im looking for a new desk, unfortunately due to my location the nearest home furniture store is IKEA.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I only need room for a Desktop computer.
(Wide space for keyboard mouse monitor is preferred)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The first thing to do is to make a note of the amount of floor space you have available - width & depth.

Then make a paper template of the footprint of each thing you want on the desk surface such as the computer, monitor, keyboard & mouse and anything else that goes onto the desk surface (external hard drives/router).

Armed with these templates, go into IKEA and have a look at the various desk layouts they have and use the templates to 'imagine' which desk layout gives you the best solution.

Do not be tempted to put the computer into an enclosed cupboard under the desk - Generally there will not be sufficient air circulation and the machine will over heat - Likewise, if you have external hard drives, don't put them in an enclosed cupboard for the same reasons.

Monitor: I see so many designs where the monitor can be put on a raised shelf or plinth. Avoid that design like the plague! You will end up with an aching neck! Ideally, the centre of the monitor should be 2 - 3 inches below you eye line. IE: that you are looking very slightly down to the monitor, not up at it.

Also consider if you need space for other stuff like a printer and paper etc. They can be tucked away in a cupboard but make sure that the cupboard door is open when printing, especially with a laser printer (The heating element that melts the carbon black does create a large amount of heat and if you do a print run, that heat builds up!)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You could also try looking at their web-site - I can't supply a link cos the 1st-page asks what country you're in, then directs you to what's available in your country (Try typing 'IKEA' into Google :wink.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

I install some of these for a living ... RTA furniture is not the greatest things out there, they dont use any glue and those cam locks dont hold that great ... now the higher price stuff is a lot better .... You Get What You Pay For !!!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

My Ikea desk is ok. Nothing great, would love an upgrade. But it was one of the few L shape corner desks that I could find locally that did not have the corner curved, so when it sat in the corner, it had more usable space. But I'm really not impressed.


----------

